# Atrax Nib Replacements



## Chief TomaToe (Oct 15, 2019)

I have had inquiries from customers who have been asking if they can replace the nibs on their fountain pens, in which I used the Atrax pen kit. From what I gathered, it looks like a #5 size nib should work as a replacement nib for this kit. The one thing I have not seen, however, is anyone saying they've tried this for the Atrax specifically.

Does anyone here have experience replacing the nib on the Atrax kits?


----------



## Curly (Oct 15, 2019)

Here is a blast from the past. 



  It was when Roy owned Classic Nib but the information still hold up. Take one of the Atrax sections and see if you can take it apart. If you can then you can change the nib.


----------



## DrD (Oct 16, 2019)

As is shown in video Pete included above, the first time you remove a nib, you'll most probably need to twist, wiggle and tug.  I use a clean shop rag, and grasp behind the wings.  Sometimes soaking in hot water helps.


----------

